# Red Bellies Not Doing Good



## Kouriki (Dec 21, 2008)

My piranha are not acting normal and I don't know what's wrong with them. One has already died. I had 3 adults in a 30 gallon tank. I've had them for years since they were spotted babies. They've stopped eating, gotten thin, and are mostly staying at the bottom of the tank. One looking like its breathing heavy. The other is pretty much motionless. They've also lost alot of their red coloring. I know in the pictures they look red but when I checked on them about 6 hours later their bellied looked almost white. They are at my moms house an hour away from me and I went there over the weekend to see what I could do. My mom tried getting feeders to see if they would eat them. Alot of them were dead when I arrive which made me think there was something wrong with the water. The only test strips I had were for ammonia. It was .25ppm. I went ahead and did a full water change. I know your not supposed to do that but with me not being there all the time and not being able to count on my mom to do regular water changes I thought it was best. I clean the entire tank and put in new filters. I can't see any visible parasites or injuries. Now it's just the two fish and I really want to save them. On another forum someone mentioned internal parasites. Could I treat them for this even though they might not have them? If so, what should I give them? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

I honestly don't know where to start.

1. The tank is too small for them, you need a bigger tank if you want these fish to live comfortably.

2. Changing out filters, unless you seeded the new filter or are running it with your old one you are going to cause a cycle which given you saying the fish aren't well as it is can have severe effect on them.

3. Regular water changes are a must with piranha, they produce a lot of waste and seeing that you practically have a bare tank, nothing will absorb all the nitrates.

4. Switching out all the water is damaging to both the fish as it causes stress and the beneficial bacteria.

What filters do you have?

Is there anyway you can give these fish to someone who wants to look after them?

I think the main issue here is water quality and poor upkeep, not internal parasites.


----------



## Kouriki (Dec 21, 2008)

I had the fish in a 55gal tank until a few months ago. Long story short, the glass broke. So I put them in there old 30gal tank until I could upgrade again. Unfortunately I had to unexpectedly move and they couldn't come with me so my mom said she would look after them for me until I could get things straightened out.

The filter I'm using is whatever originally came with the tank. All I did was put a new cartridge in it. The other one was dirty and water wasn't flowing through very good.

I do at least a 1/3 water change every weekend when I visit. I figured if the parameters were off then it would need more changes then once a week. There are plants floating at the top of the tank you just can't see them. I had rocks and decor in there until I cleaned it two days ago. I was looking up pictures and videos of piranha tank awhile ago and noticed most of them didn't have rocks so I figured I'd give it a try. Maybe it'd make the tank easier to clean.

Like I said, I've had these fish for about 5-6 years now and have never had a problem with them up until a week ago when they stopped eating. I try to keep the water parameters as close to what they should be as I can. I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me how to fix whatever is wrong instead of just saying whats wrong. I can't undo the water change and yes, I know they need a bigger tank. I'm working on that.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Kouriki said:


> My piranha are not acting normal and I don't know what's wrong with them. One has alreadydied. I had 3 adults in a 30 gallon tank.tank is way to small  I've had them for years since they were spotted babies. They are at my moms house an hour away from me and I went there over the weekend to see what I could do. My mom tried getting feeders to see if they would eat them.There are alot better choices then feeders Alot of them were dead when I arrive which made me think there was something wrong with the water.probably is. Im not sure if it is the picture or not but the water looks abit cloudy The only test strips I had were for ammonia. It was .25ppm.test strips are terribile so i suggest getting a liquid test kit. Either way im sure your readings are high I went ahead and did a full water change. I hope you added conditioner and used water and tank temperatureI know your not supposed to do that but with me not being there all the time and not being able to count on my mom to do regular water changes If you are not there and you cannot count on anybody to cere for them then i suggest you sell them to somebody who can care for them properlyI thought it was best. I clean the entire tank and put in new filters.You will probably now go through a new cycle where ammonia, nitrite and nitrate will all spike again. Not the best thing to be going through especieally if you are not even around I can't see any visible parasites or injuries. Now it's just the two fish and I really want to save them. On another forum someone mentioned internal parasites. Could I treat them for this even though they might not have them? If so, what should I give them? Any help would be appreciated.


I think your main issue is water quality. Fix this and most of your proplmes will probably go away


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

What filtration are you running? I don't know which one came with the tank nor would any one else on here.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Kouriki said:


> .
> 
> The filter I'm using is whatever originally came with the tank. All I did was put a new cartridge in it. The other one was dirty and water wasn't flowing through very good. If it is a filter that came stock it is probably junk. I would run a couple filters on the tank at least sicne it seems you have a few extra. 3-4 would be good if you can at least untill you can get the water clean and the tank stable
> 
> Like I said, I've had these fish for about 5-6 yearsSeem abit small for 5-6 years. What size are they? now and have never had a problem with them up until a week ago when they stopped eatingusually not eating= stress which could be caused by bad water quality. I try to keep the water parameters as close to what they should be as I can. I'd appreciate it if someone could tell me how to fix whatever is wrong instead of just saying whats wrong. I can't undo the water change and yes, I know they need a bigger tank. I'm working on that.


Add a bunch of filters to the tank to keep it circulated and pick up debris. I would also drop the temp so toxins will not effect them as much. Make sure you have a good conditioner like prime and continue with water changes. Also get a good liquid test kit so you can actually monitor what is going on.


----------

